# Could anyone port sop-cast to FreeBSD?



## suiyuan (Jun 29, 2010)

here is the page.
http://www.sopcast.com/


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

Since Skype doesn't work (at least for me) this would be great alternative!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2010)

"SopServer is released for both Windows and Linux platforms, but only Windows version are released publicly and can be used free."


----------



## suiyuan (Jun 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> "SopServer is released for both Windows and Linux platforms, but only Windows version are released publicly and can be used free."



please see here,sorry I don't know how free A FreeBSD port really need?



> Nowadays, all services provided on http://www.sopcast.com/www.easetuner.com are totally free. You can download all software listed below freely.
> 
> All channels shown on SopCast are published by users and only for test purpose.
> 
> All downloads (include SopPlayer and SopServer) and channel list can be copied and distributed freely for anyone. Any portion of these may not be sold, resold, or otherwise exploited for any commercial purpose that is not expressly permitted by SopCast.


----------



## maciuszek (Nov 10, 2011)

suiyuan, im confused do you want it ported as in a FreeBSD binary? or just want a port for it. I couldn't find the source so I'm assuming it's closed source, although like I primarily thought the Linux binary works fine with linux_base-f10-10_4. 

I hope I'm not in violation of any licensing by doing this, to lazy to read stuff and things, but if you want a package I wrote a FreeBSD port for it.

${LOCALPORTS)/sopcast/Makefile

```
# New ports collection makefile for:	SopCast
# Date created:				09 November 2011
# Whom:					Macius Kuzminski <szczecinska.duma@gmail.com>
#
# $FreeBSD$
#

PORTNAME=	sopcast
PORTVERSION=	3.2.6
CATEGORIES=	net-p2p linux 
MASTER_SITES=	[url]http://download.easetuner.com/download/[/url]
PKGNAMEPREFIX=	linux-
DISTNAME=	sp-auth

MAINTAINER=	[email]szczecinska.duma@gmail.com[/email]
COMMENT=	Client version of sopcast: A p2p internet tv player.

EXTRACT_SUFX=   .tgz
USE_LINUX=	yes
NO_BUILD=	yes

PORTDOCS=       Readme

OPTIONS=	MPLAYER	"Install mplayer to play tv.asf"		off \
		VLC	"Install vlc to play tv.asf"			off

.include <bsd.port.pre.mk>
.if defined(WITH_MPLAYER)
RUN_DEPENDS+=   mplayer:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer
.endif

.if defined(WITH_VLC)
RUN_DEPENDS+=   vlc:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mplayer
.endif

do-install: 
	${INSTALL_PROGRAM} ${WRKSRC}/${DISTNAME:S/-/-sc-/} ${PREFIX}/bin/${DISTNAME:S/-/-sc-/}
	
.if !defined(NOPORTDOCS)
	@${MKDIR} ${DOCSDIR}
	${INSTALL_DATA} ${PORTDOCS:S|^|${WRKSRC}/|} ${DOCSDIR}
.endif
.include <bsd.port.post.mk>
```

${LOCALPORTS)/sopcast/pkg-plist

```
bin/sp-sc-auth
```

${LOCALPORTS)/sopcast/pkg-descr

```
SopCast is a simple, free way to broadcast video and audio or watch the video 
and listen to radio on the Internet. Adopting P2P(Peer-to-Peer) technology, It 
is very efficient and easy to use. Let anyone become a broadcaster without the 
costs of a powerful server and vast bandwidth. You can build your own TV 
stations comparable with large commercial sites with minimal resources. Using 
SopCast, you can serve 10,000 online users with a personal computer and a home 
broadband connection.

SoP is the abbreviation for Streaming over P2P. Sopcast is a Streaming Direct 
Broadcasting System based on P2P. The core is the communication protocol 
produced by Sopcast Team, which is named sop://, or SoP technology.
```

${LOCALPORTS)/sopcast/distinfo

```
SHA256 (sp-auth.tgz) = 5ca407429dd54b0c195e05f06b33f79730a5dfdb8e7b14bf96b384f9ae8391d9
SIZE (sp-auth.tgz) = 345711
```

only issue is that the version specified will eventually become inconsistent with the actual version of the binary since the dist tarball doesnt specify the version on it, and either DISTVERSION||PORTVERSION is manditory. This will also cause a diff hash for distinfo thereby that file is useless.

Happy sopcasting


----------



## maciuszek (Nov 10, 2011)

Makefile edit:

```
's/vlc:${PORTSDIR}\/multimedia\/mplayer/vlc:${PORTSDIR}\/multimedia\/vlc/'
```

and the entire post:

```
's/${LOCALPORTS)\/sopcast/${LOCALPORTS}\/linux-sopcast/g'
```


----------

